# Android app?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

We heard Feb. then March, now we are coming up on the end of March. Any rumors about the android app update? (I can guess the "April for sure!" rumor myself .


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

It'll be released on April 1.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

I have been working with someone on the audio drop out issues and asked about this... We are getting an update soon but no offline play back until later :-(


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bytez said:


> It'll be released on April 1.


They typically release stuff on Tuesdays, so March 31st lines up perfectly.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

It was released today. I just downloaded it. All new redesigned interface. I haven't done any testing on it yet though.. But I was able to setup streaming while away from home. I don't believe that was possible before.

Jeff


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Works well so far. I will pay with it more later. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nyce_1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Balzer said:


> It was released today. I just downloaded it. All new redesigned interface. I haven't done any testing on it yet though.. But I was able to setup streaming while away from home. I don't believe that was possible before.
> 
> Jeff


Away from home streaming was always possible for me, on my Note 2 and Tab Pro.

I'm really liking the new design. Looks real clean and so far, the performance is much better than before the big update.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Nyce_1 said:


> Away from home streaming was always possible for me, on my Note 2 and Tab Pro.


Right, but to set up a device to be able to stream out of home, you had to be on your home network for the initial setup portion.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you download shows now? And can you use the app as a network remote for Minis?


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

You cannot download on this update. As for remote control, I am not home but I see this grayed out on the lower left...


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, remote control now works on minis!


----------



## Nyce_1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> Right, but to set up a device to be able to stream out of home, you had to be on your home network for the initial setup portion.


I don't believe that is true. I've done the initial setup on both devices while NOT on the home network. 1 was set up at work, another was set up while driving on the interstate, using a tethered connection.

I could be misunderstanding the process, but this was just done within a few days, so things are still fresh in my mind.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Right, I setup a device on the road


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Nyce_1 said:


> I don't believe that is true. I've done the initial setup on both devices while NOT on the home network. 1 was set up at work, another was set up while driving on the interstate, using a tethered connection.
> 
> I could be misunderstanding the process, but this was just done within a few days, so things are still fresh in my mind.


And i very well may be remembering an initial release of the android app with streaming. Because I definitely was NOT able to set up a device while on the road.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

I just installed (updated, actually) the app and set up streaming (remotely) without any issue.

The kicker here is that my device is ROOTED, so it appears that Tivo has removed the non-rooted device requirement. 

This is fantastic news, IMHO!


----------



## Mr. Toad (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> Right, but to set up a device to be able to stream out of home, you had to be on your home network for the initial setup portion.


I have to be on the home network to set up the ios app. The android allows me to set it up away from home.


----------



## Mr. Toad (Nov 24, 2013)

Spiff72 said:


> I just installed (updated, actually) the app and set up streaming (remotely) without any issue.
> 
> The kicker here is that my device is ROOTED, so it appears that Tivo has removed the non-rooted device requirement.
> 
> This is fantastic new, IMHO!


Yeah, I was just going to ask about that. I am going to root my tab pro now.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Spiff72 said:


> I just installed (updated, actually) the app and set up streaming (remotely) without any issue.
> 
> The kicker here is that my device is ROOTED, so it appears that Tivo has removed the non-rooted device requirement.
> 
> This is fantastic news, IMHO!


I noticed the same thing but didn't post about it... Didn't want it to be taken away if tivo didn't know it was enabled...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if that will change again when they start allowing downloading? That's where the real danger of hacking lies. Especially with the new feature that allows you to move protected files from the TiVo to the mobile device side stepping the "copy once" flag.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if that will change again when they start allowing downloading? That's where the real danger of hacking lies. Especially with the new feature that allows you to move protected files from the TiVo to the mobile device side stepping the "copy once" flag.


Or Tivo will solve the problem by not providing support for downloading.

Sorry for my cynical tone but I just found out downloading is not supported in this release and I lost the little bit of remaining respect I had for this POS company.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> I noticed the same thing but didn't post about it... Didn't want it to be taken away if tivo didn't know it was enabled...


I thought about that too but someone else beat me to it!


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

The updated app now does both in-home and out-of-home streaming on my Rooted Droid 4, which genuinely surprised me.

Unfortunately, it doesn't run useably well, but I blame the age and speed of the Droid 4, not the app. 

In home streaming looks beautiful, but the audio has trouble keeping up and is terribly choppy, then eventually I start getting purple flashes. But I have the exact same problem on a few demanding games.

Out of home streaming looks and sounds good (is clearly a lower bitrate) - and I suspect the lower bitrate doesn't overtax my poor little droid, and I can keep watching happily as long as I don't try to skip around. If I do try to skip around, it loses it's brains and stutters into a coma.

I guess the end of the story is that I need a newer phone. I don't know that I can part with the physical keyboard on the Droid 4, but that's a personal problem...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Has the bitrate of the in-home streaming been improved?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think the bitrates have changed. Those would actually need to be changed via an update to the Stream hardware itself, as it controls the actual recoding.


----------

